# How to one photo out of many negatives?



## ognistik (Apr 1, 2008)

In the digital world known as: photoshop manipulation, I really want to learn the same for the analog world: Darkroom manipulation. I know how to develop and print, but for a time now, I've seen work of artists like Jerry Uelsmann or Misha Gordin and I can't figure out how did they achieve such amazing photos just working in a darkroom. That from multiple negatives they would come up with one photo that would look totally real... but unreal at the same time... do you guys have any idea of how to do this stuff in the dark room? I think it's not just about overlapping negatives and printing... and I am not talking about multiple exposures either...


----------



## compur (Apr 1, 2008)

For Uelsmann info, go here:
http://www.pdngallery.com/legends/uelsmann/

and click on "In the darkroom" and "Enter the Darkroom"


----------



## Coldow91 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is some awesome stuff, really cool when you are doing with your hands and not your mouse


----------



## ognistik (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks a lot for that link, it's so helpful


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 8, 2008)

That very cool thanks for the link.


----------

